# ackie breeding



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi all
i was thinking of breeding ackies. How old are males sexually mature? I no with females its around 7 months upwards. also any tips on incubators,temps and viv perfect set up for laying greatly appriciated as i would like to research this before doing so.:notworthy:


----------



## Adzi (Dec 20, 2008)

As you already know mate, im getting some on friday hopefully and i learnt while researching that its better to buy 2 or 3 babies and let them grow up together because they will get used to each other and its not proven but when babies they have no sex and the gender develops as they grow.

this basically means if you buy a trio as babies, the one who is the most dominant will turn out to become the male and the other two will be female. Also because they grow up together you will get better breeding results.

Its not proven i dont think with these dwarf monitors but i think thats how i read it while researching on them.

When mine hatch this year il sell you some if you wish??
: victory:
adz


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry to be the bringer of bad news Adam, but thats total rubbish. Sex is determined long before they even hatch from the egg.
Although some breed very early, it's usually when their over twelve months. Its also better for the females health.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah i think that sex thing is a bit of a myth as a lot of people do buy them in that way and think that coz they have bred they have 1.2 trio when it fact it could as easily be a 2.1 trio. Also males wil 'mate' males/females and females will 'mate' females/males so seeing mating doesnt always mean you have one of each sex. 
I have been told a reverse trio is sometimes better as it urges the males to breed, i used to keep a 2.2 group and never saw any agression between the males or females. 
People usualy buy a trio as its good odds your gonna get at least one female


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

and must add 7 month is way too young for a female IMO
there is good care cheet on this thread i did, 4th post down i think

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-care/138941-ackies.html


----------



## Adzi (Dec 20, 2008)

dont worry, your not bringing bad news to me.

yeah i thought that it was a load of poo but i wasn't sure.

it did sound a bit wierd when i read it to be honest lol: victory:

adz


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The towel is still out on sex determination! It has been proven in the wild that colonies will develop with only minimal males - but then, there's no proof that this isn't because other males are chased away or killed by dominant males, although ackies are usually a pretty peaceful species, no one has documented them from birth every day to see how many survive into adulthood and the guaranteed sex ratio. There are some good articles for and against this theory, it is certainly proven with some species it can scientifically happen so don't throw it straight out the window, but I wouldn't rely on it.

The main reason to buy them young and raise them is that ackies are highly social, highly intelligent - and highly bonded animals. If you introduce two adults, even of the opposite sex, they're not like bearded dragons, the male doesn't think ooh female, boink. They can take a while to establish breeding pairs. Those brought up together will be comfortable with each other and by the time they are ready to breed, they will not have to adjust to each other. Realistically I would not expect ackies to be breeding until 18 months+ and I've known some that take 3 years to get established into a full breeding cycle.

If you have a compatable pair or group they will breed readily and frequently, but establishing this group can be the hard bit. Not only are they hard to sex, but like already mentioned, they can take a long time to adjust if introduced as adults, so really it is best to buy babies and raise them together yourself - because you're then not guaranteed a sex, you'll want to raise enough that you're likely to get at least one male and one female, and if you get multiple males that start fighting you will have to seperate at maturity.


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

Dirtydozen said:


> and must add 7 month is way too young for a female IMO
> there is good care cheet on this thread i did, 4th post down i think
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-care/138941-ackies.html


thanks thats really helpful advice.x


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Ive got (we think) a male and a female and theyve been together for over a year and a half, we've seen a bit of action but teh female was totally non-receptive to him, so still no babies! xx


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry Athravan, i don't agree. I've bred over seventy ackies last year. I've had groups of six, five & four all raised together from the egg. All turned out to be males. To me it don't add up.
What species is it proven with?


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

hi dirtydozen the large female i got from you layed 9 eggs 2 weeks back and all are fertile

she layed in the correct place as well in a 9 ltr contra i filled with damp peat and vermiculite

god these can eat


----------

